# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2020)

*What is your one favorite wood "project" you have made yourself?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
If I’m not back in five minutes, just wait longer.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 13, 2020)

Kitchen stool. Took me FOR-EV-ER.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bench- I use it everyday.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2020)

I would have to say its my turning tools. There's something very gratifying about using tools that you made for your craft. 6 of the tools in this rack i made.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2020)

One of my favorite projects for myself isn't wood, but I made it using my wood lathe - my first custom pen. I use it most every day and it's usually the pen that ends up in my shirt pocket.

If strictly wood, that's a tough one to choose. Probably the workbench that I'm currently building.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 13, 2020)

My favorite project was a new deck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 14, 2020)

As of right now I’d have to say it would be a pen. I haven’t made to many other things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 14, 2020)

I agree with Troy, so far it has been a pen. Made one for a friend at work from wood on his family's place where he grew up. Although it was only a Sierra (Wallstreet 2), he carried that thing everywhere at work, fidgeted with it, etc. Biggest compliment I have received to date was the way he carried that pen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

